# Plants wont grow?!?!?!



## EvanDavidJones (Feb 17, 2005)

Ive got a VERY healthy plant in my 10 gallon that, when it gets too big, I move over to my 25 gallon but when I do it just dies right away. Why could this be? I just bought a new light and I do the same stuff to the 10 that I do to the 25 so i dont understand. The tank used to grow plants well but not anymore....Any info would help.
Thanks Alot


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need some tank info first about both tanks.

Substrate
Filtration
Fishload
Lighting
PH,GH,KH, CO2 levels
Plant type
Tank Temp


----------



## EvanDavidJones (Feb 17, 2005)

The 10 gallon: I have a foam filter, niotrogen filter, and carbon on a AquaMini system. The fish load is 5 tetras, two angels, one Gourami, One ram, One rainbow shark two catfish and one frog. Light is the one that came with the canopy, temp is about 76-80, the rest I dont know the tank is super healthy though all is well. Teh 25 has the same filter set up but larger, also with an undetrground filter set up. The fish load is: one large angel, 5 headstanders, 8 tetras, 3 frogs, two catfish, one suruspari and four rosy barbs. the light is new and good, the temp is the same 76-80, the rest i dont know 
Thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

for plants to grow you basically need a balance of light/co2/nutrients.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I see many problems with your tanks.

10 Gallon:
Overstocked. This leads to high levels of NH3, NO2, and NO3. While plants use these, they cant use them to the levels needed to keep your fish healthy. Many of the fish in that tank need much larger aquariums (bala shark, angels, even the tetras but they can be kept in a 10 gallon).

The 25 gallon:
Overstocked as well but thats not leading to the plant problem. The underground filter is hurting the plants. Not adviseable to keep the UGF in a tank with plants as it will hurt the roots. The lighting is also insufficient to grow (what I'm guessing is a sword plant). They are very demanding plants.


----------



## EvanDavidJones (Feb 17, 2005)

So how come everyone is happy and healthy, Ive had these tanks for a very long time(over 1.5years) and I have never had any fatalities. Do then you think that it is the undergrond filter? Pulling harmfull materials uner the rocks too soon? The fish are fine is both and the plants more than fine in the 10, just not the 25. Should i disconnect the UGF? maybe just use the pump for a bubbler instead?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Your fish are neither healthy nor happy in that 10 gallon tank. You are grossly overstocked and being cruel to the fish.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

well he probably doesn't know so, yea you are very overstock, angels and sharks are a must go.


----------



## EvanDavidJones (Feb 17, 2005)

I understand what you guys are saying, but can someone explain to me WHY? They have very normal termperments(the shark is a rainbow, not bala) and exibit no unusual characteristics. How is the amount in there bad for them if they are acting, looking, moving, feeding, breathing etc. completely normal? If they were under stress then they wouldnt be themselves, and prolonged stress would(like ANYcreature) kill them. I DID once try to keep a bala in there before I knew anything and it definatly wasnt normal, hindsight's 20/20, so ive seen what can happen, but that is not happening.......so explain to me how they arent "happy" Not trying to stir the pot here, just not clear


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

imagine yourself wearing a shoe size that is way too small for your feet, you CAN appear comfortable but your feet will be very messed up, stunted.


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope those angels are dwarf angels...the 2 angels i use to have would probably be too much for a 10 gallon ive only got 9 in. of fish in my ten gallon and i am just about ready to change up to a 29 gallon...of course ad a couple more fish but i wouldnt go to far over the 1 in. fish per 1 gallon technique......it makes fish and ppl happy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Turtlehead got it right. The angels and balas will never reach full size in a tank that small. The balas will get over a foot in length when mature. Think of most fish being afraid of tight spaces. The less they can move, the more stress is on them. They also create too much waste for a tank that size. This leads to ammonia, nitrite and nitrate poisoning. Ammonia burns the gills. Nitrite turns the blood blown and reduces a fish's ability to respirate, Fish handle nitrite poisoning very differently. Some will gasp for air at the surface and swim very erratically. Some will die off with no visible signs of harm other than brown gills. Nitrate poisoning destroys red blood cells also causing the fish the inability to respirate.


----------

